# mom vs me in karate who win?



## john49000

hi guys,

My mom is a yoga coach, she was tired and tell her yoga is useless and easy so she challenged me in my sport. We have a bet on it so for you who did win?

Thx


----------



## Headhunter

Well....I don't think you can consider anyone a winner in that...but if looking at it with who landed better shots...then I'd say she did


----------



## Headhunter

Also have to say..you say yoga is useless...well useless for what? Fighting then yes it is because it's not a marital art but it's a great form of exercise and numerous martial artists use yoga to help with flexibility and to relieve stress so they get less Injuries and I've done it a few times and I've been in more pain there than any martial art class so no it's not easy at all.


----------



## john49000

Hi and thx for watching,

I agree with you about yoga but i was just having fun of her. I still think that for fighting skill karate is still better than yoga.I am a bit surprise you give ehr as the winner. it was her first time ever trying a martial art...


----------



## Headhunter

john49000 said:


> Hi and thx for watching,
> 
> I agree with you about yoga but i was just having fun of her. I still think that for fighting skill karate is still better than yoga.I am a bit surprise you give ehr as the winner. it was her first time ever trying a martial art...


Well obviously as yoga isn't a martial art so Id expect so. Well she landed better strikes and more of them. If it was a competition I'd score it for her sorry


----------



## Headhunter

Yep rewarding I'd 100% give it to her. Apart from one exchange in the middle she won every exchange with her kicks and set the pace and controlled the range of the fight.


----------



## john49000

Ok well thanks 

It was a bit unfair coz she has longer legs...

She pretend that if there was one more round she would have KO me... I am not agree with that at all even if I admit that she was far better than what i did exept... You think she's right?

Are you a martial artist yourself?


----------



## Headhunter

john49000 said:


> Ok well thanks
> 
> It was a bit unfair coz she has longer legs...
> 
> She pretend that if there was one more round she would have KO me... I am not agree with that at all even if I admit that she was far better than what i did exept... You think she's right?
> 
> Are you a martial artist yourself?


That's fighting for you it's not always fair and who knows maybe anyone can knock anyone out on any day training doesn't make you invincible.

Yes I am


----------



## Gerry Seymour

john49000 said:


> Ok well thanks
> 
> It was a bit unfair coz she has longer legs...
> 
> She pretend that if there was one more round she would have KO me... I am not agree with that at all even if I admit that she was far better than what i did exept... You think she's right?
> 
> Are you a martial artist yourself?


Your training should have given you the advantage. It didn't, so it's time to figure out why. In my experience, most of us (myself included, at times) don't put enough into our training to get what it can give.


----------



## john49000

@Headhunter thx dude!

Even if I confess that "defeat" is painfull and not even physically... In the case, she won I'll have to do all the chores alone for 1 month...


----------



## Headhunter

john49000 said:


> @Headhunter thx dude!
> 
> Even if I confess that "defeat" is painfull and not even physically... In the case, she won I'll have to do all the chores alone for 1 month...


Well there we go then. It shouldn't be painful just get training and get better


----------



## john49000

gpseymour said:


> Your training should have given you the advantage. It didn't, so it's time to figure out why. In my experience, most of us (myself included, at times) don't put enough into our training to get what it can give.



hi and thx for watching,

So for you she won too? Is it clear? You think she would have KO me if we played one more round?

ni the case I loose why?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

john49000 said:


> hi and thx for watching,
> 
> So for you she won too? Is it clear? You think she would have KO me if we played one more round?
> 
> ni the case I loose why?


I don't do scored sparring, so I'll bow to those who do in declaring a winner.

My take is that she controlled the situation more than you did. You were more composed, but let her get shots you should have been able to avoid. She used her natural athleticism (enhanced by yoga - something many of us on this forum also use) and reach to her advantage. You failed to capitalize on your advantages (speed and balance), and didn't do much to defend yourself or control the range. That's all good, useful information you can take back into your training, so (other than the chores) it doesn't really matter who won - you got something good out of it.


----------



## Danny T

LOL.
Looks like you were both having fun...That is the most important part. Enjoying the training.

You had approximately 16 strikes contact compared to Mom's 25. She out struck you.
She was quicker and threw approximately 37 strikes vs your 31. She out worked you making her contact percentage was higher.
She is taller but that's where you must learn to adapt. Her athleticism helped and as well as her continued attacking output. The difference in age was in her favor and that will switch rapidly in the next couple of years.

Don't look at your training as winning or loosing. Just keep working hard and having fun. Keep it exciting and you will get better. That is far more important than winning.


----------



## jobo

john49000 said:


> hi and thx for watching,
> 
> So for you she won too? Is it clear? You think she would have KO me if we played one more round?
> 
> ni the case I loose why?


your only a kid, say you want rematch when your 16, that should even things out on the leg length issue. My dad could beat me to a pulp at 14, ended up sat on his bottom when i was 17


----------



## JR 137

You got served a plate of humiliation.  How does it taste?  Your mother who’s never trained a day in her life whupped you.  And she could’ve taken you out at any point.  She brought you into this world, and she’ll take you out of it.

Yes, I have Mom issues too. 

All in good fun of course.  Keep training, you look great.


----------



## Martial D

john49000 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> My mom is a yoga coach, she was tired and tell her yoga is useless and easy so she challenged me in my sport. We have a bet on it so for you who did win?
> 
> Thx


Your mom whooped you.

Two words - distance control


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, John. 

Looks like you guys had fun, good for you and good for her. Keep it up, kiddo.

And enjoy doing those chores by yourself.


----------



## Headhunter

This is a great example of how the style vs style talk is all nonsense. Here we have a karate brown belt losing to someone who's never trained In their life. It just shows training isn't everything. Martial arts don't make you invincible at all


----------



## Azulx

@john49000 Your mom is awesome !


----------



## JowGaWolf

Don't make you mom mad.  She was getting the work in.  You are fortunate to have such an active mom.


----------



## JowGaWolf

john49000 said:


> Hi and thx for watching,
> 
> I agree with you about yoga but i was just having fun of her. I still think that for fighting skill karate is still better than yoga.I am a bit surprise you give ehr as the winner. it was her first time ever trying a martial art...


That's her first time?  I think your mom can fight. The punches looked like she punched before.  She kept her hands up in a decent fighting position.  sometimes our parents have done things that we don't know about.  They have their own lives.  Fom the video your moves too well for this to be her first time punching and avoiding being punched.  She moves like she understands what she needs to do.


----------



## geezer

I think it's awesome that you got your mom to participate.  She obviously supports your training and has interest in what you do. You're lucky to have a mom like that. 

BTW: Great video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Headhunter

I've got a feeling the op isn't coming back


----------



## Hanshi

I didn't even know yoga practitioners could fight like that.  Well, you got to remember, mamas do spank.


----------



## DaveB

Headhunter said:


> I've got a feeling the op isn't coming back


I'm not surprised after some of the responses.


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> I'm not surprised after some of the responses.


Why he asked a question he got his answer. No one was rude they just stated the facts


----------



## DaveB

Perhaps not, but considering the poster was a child brave enough to post video of himself to strangers and that the match was clearly more fun than competitive, I was surprised by the tone of some responses.

Jowga's observation that mom knew what she was doing was the most insightful IMO.


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> Perhaps not, but considering the poster was a child brave enough to post video of himself to strangers and that the match was clearly more fun than competitive, I was surprised by the tone of some responses.
> 
> Jowga's observation that mom knew what she was doing was the most insightful IMO.


Yes but he asked the question who won. If he just posted a video saying hey this is me sparring then it'd have been different but he asked plainly who won as I have a bet and put a wink face obviously assuming everyone was going to say him. People just told the truth simple as that. It'd be worse to lie to him. By being honest he can look at it and learn. Yes it was just a fun thing but he wanted to know who won and people told him. I see no problem with that


----------



## DaveB

I didn't say anyone should lie to him.


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> I didn't say anyone should lie to him.


Well then I don't see the problem. Everyone was truthful and respectful I don't know what more he could've wanted


----------



## DaveB

Headhunter said:


> Well then I don't see the problem. Everyone was truthful and respectful I don't know what more he could've wanted


Less criticism more encouragement.


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> Less criticism more encouragement.


It was all constructive criticism and if he wants to get better thats what he needs


----------



## DaveB

Headhunter said:


> It was all constructive criticism and if he wants to get better thats what he needs


All of it?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

john49000 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> My mom is a yoga coach, she was tired and tell her yoga is useless and easy so she challenged me in my sport. We have a bet on it so for you who did win?
> 
> Thx


Hey John, the lesson to take here is not that you did anything wrong. You were giving up a lot of reach and you maintained better form than your mom did, even while she was landing more strikes.

The lesson to take away is that your mom is awesome. If that's really her first time sparring in a martial art then she did remarkably. She maintained a good stance, kept moving the whole time, kept calm, kept her hands up, and threw lots of accurate strikes with good control. I've very seldom seen anyone do that well their first time sparring if they haven't trained before. Heck, I've seen lots of guys who did have training on how to strike who fell apart more the first time they sparred.

Give our compliments to your mom and I suggest you take her yoga classes in addition to your Karate.


----------



## john49000

Hi guys thx for all of your answer,

at the end of the fight mom claim the victory but me too i claim it that's why I did post the video and ask honest opinion. But well, I didnt show to my mom your answer  so we did decide to make another match..

This time it has not work great for me. At 0.51 min of the first round she landed a kick right on my stomach and it has KO me... end of the fight end of the story... As a forfeit on it I have to do all her chores alone during 6 month..


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Good on you, for having another go. Your mom has some athletic ability, and as an adult has some natural advantages over you. Keep working at it, and keep pressure testing what you learn - that's how you find your own weaknesses.


----------



## Tez3

Can I ask who posted the original video on You Tube? It seems to be part of someone's series of videos on there. Is it the people you train with?


----------



## IvanTheBrick

john49000 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> My mom is a yoga coach, she was tired and tell her yoga is useless and easy so she challenged me in my sport. We have a bet on it so for you who did win?
> 
> Thx


She has fighter spirit, but she lacks technique.


----------

